# Great planer for what it is, and what it costs, lacking finer features.



## chewbuddy13

I'll second everything that you say. I have had this planer for about the same amount of time and it's great. The only real gripe that I have is the dust collection, but I am working on a better solution for that this weekend. I am going to fabricate a larger metal hood that I will attach to the back of the planer, that will use a 4" connection. Hopefully it'll work out, if it does i'll post some info on it if you're interested.


----------



## dbhost

I am very interested… I hate the DC connection on mine.


----------



## eddie357

i must agree with you have had mine for alittle over a year, and i think it does a good job thanks for the review
and i am also looking for a somewhat better dust collection solution.


----------



## RyanBrown

I know a guy who bought one of these just to use it for parts to make…a 13" jointer! He made up a jointer bed out of MDF and hung this this thing upside down in the middle. Adjustments of the infeed and outfeed tables are made my either inserting or removing playing cards under them. He also designed the fence to be the same height as his table saw so that he could rip wider sheet goods and use it as a support. Pretty cool setup and a lot cheaper than buying a jointer of that size…

Oh, and the planer worked great for him too, as a jointer…


----------



## dbhost

All I can say about that is, I bet that guy is gonna end up suing Ryobi….


----------



## thiel

I've heard good things about this machine… and wow is the price right! ... makes me regret my Delta.


----------



## dmoney

i have one too and like it. you can get them refurbed for $169 from www.cporyobi.com


----------



## cutworm

I bought a refurbished one at the factory store for $85. I tried out yesterday - needed to plane a couple of 1×8's to 1/2". I took light passes - about 1/2 turn each time. The first board did very well. No or minimal snipe. Started on the second one and it went up in smoke. It's at the repair center. I'll post later to let you know if $85 was a good deal. I hope it's just a one time deal. Seemed to work very well??


----------



## HobieMan

Mine has recently started to plane a non-parallel thickness across the width of the board. Does anybody know how to adjust the this?


----------



## dbhost

I am not sure at all… I have heard of planers doing that in the past… If I can find an answer, I will post it up here. I think it has something to do with the elvation mechanism getting gummed up and out of sync….


----------



## jtdyal

Thank you for the review. I "need" a planer for my next project, but trying to justify $500 for the limited use I will give it is hard. And from what I've found, the in-feed roller on a $400+ planer is the same plastic as on the Ryobi and the weak link with all of them. I've seen several 15" planers on craigslist with metal in-feed rollers but they are $600+ used.


----------



## dbhost

Sounds about right…

Not saying this is a DW735 by any measure, but it does the job I need it to do…


----------

